# Dog Food Advisor



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a link for anybody interested in receiving email warnings regarding dog food recalls. I've been getting notifications since early 2016.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall-alerts/


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a great link. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmmm, that's one for me to save to my favorites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. Great link


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks!I signed up for e-mail alerts.I also looked up the dog food I buy for my dog,Purina Pro Plan Savor.I need to find another dog food.I've been paying high dollars for garbage.The worst thing was "animal fat",if the source wasn't listed it could include roadkill or dead,dying or diseased cattle or even euthanized pets.That's too gross even for a dog.Great post!!!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Anyone ever seen a fish farm in Thailand? You may as well shop out of a septic tank. Most meat in canned dog and cat food is coming from Thailand. Labeling tricks are just that: tricks. Being "made" or "manufactured" in USA is a marketing ruse anymore. Carageenan has been linked to many GI disorders in dogs and cats. Canned dog and cat products containing beef are currently being recalled by a few companies like Evangers and Coco-licious due to Phenobarbital. Phenobarbitol is often used to euthanize sick animals. Buy human grade meat if you must add meat. EU standards of food production are stricter than ours in America. Canadian dog food brands ,such as First Mate, are safe good quality kibble. No GMO by EU standards and antibiotic/hormone free meat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That has been my favorite site for over a year. Love investigating dog food!
I do like sweet potatos and peas. I also like salmon


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi Karen. I am also interested in dog/cat food in addition to poultry feeds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

On that website, it's hard to decide on one name, LOL. My dog was on one of those high protein ones and we took her off because she was bouncing off the walls. Now we went from 30% to near 20% and it's better.

I was on a forum with poodle people and some believe that they should have no carbs at all because wolves don't. So they feed raw meat and raw chicken . Not me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where did they get the info that wolves don't eat carbs? We used to watch one of our dogs pluck blackberries off the canes in the field.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My dog likes his veggies and desert.Lemon Meringue Pie is his favorite,he gets excited every time I make it.Reading all that bad stuff about commercial dog food makes me rethink his diet.After a little research,I may just feed him what we eat or do like my mother and grandmother and cook for the dog.The phenobarbital is the scariest and I don't want my dog to get drugged by his food.Or eat euthanized pets.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Where did they get the info that wolves don't eat carbs? We used to watch one of our dogs pluck blackberries off the canes in the field.


I don't know. But domesticated dogs need a well rounded diet. I wonder if wolves kidneys are affected by all that protein.

I just read thru all the dog ingredients and pick the ones that I like. I like meat to be first on the label. With the carbs I like peas and sweet potatoes. Sweet potatoes are nutritious. Blue makes a good dog food that's Salmon and sweet potatoes. Right now we're using Simply Nourish.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We use Simply Nourish and Nature's Best for our schnauzer who has some kind of skin allergy and itches. They are both grain free and have really helped.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really! Great minds think alike!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Before there were numerous raw options on the market. I used to take ground lamb, chopped sweet potatoes, chard or kale, shredded carrots. I'd mix it by hand and make patties. I would brown them and add some cooked oats before feeding it. The dog did very well on it for years and overcame his digestive sensitivities during that time. He passed away at 17.

My current dog is doing well on First Mate Lamb kibble, freeze dried chicken or lamb, cranberries, blueberries, bananas, and a large spoon of cooked oats. I add hot water, stir it up, and give it to him. European and Canadian standards of food inspection are stricter than those we have in America. I am not fond of the grain free diets because that includes the omission of oats, and I see oats as beneficial. Crude protein levels are spiked with the amount of peas/legumes in many "grain-free" formulations for dogs. Seen many dogs with gas and constipation in the boarding world who were on those grain free kibble formulations. Some dogs may do well on those diets, but like people, they are not all the same.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like a good diet. Are all the vitamins and minerals covered?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Sounds like a good diet. Are all the vitamins and minerals covered?


With the home made formulation, most of the minerals vitamins from vegetables and the lamb were covered. There are beneficial supplements which can be used where homemade diets may be lacking. Dog Watch is a good publication coming out of Cornell University: http://www.dogwatchnewsletter.com/

Whole Dog Journal has some valuable info too, along with some fluff, but is a decent publication: https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/

The problem with vitamin-mineral sources added to many dog foods is they are synthetic , and often sourced from degenerate nations like China, so it is important to use a food derived supplement, or as naturally derived as possible. I have used some these products before and found them to be of good quality: https://naturesfarmacy.com/?acc=5


----------

